# South Georgia Dove Club 20/21



## Raybo1 (Jul 7, 2020)

We are now taking new members for the 20/21 Dove season. We had 17 hunts last year. We mainly hunt the southwest section of Georgia. We hunt mainly on harvested row crop fields. We have over 30k acres of fields to find the birds in 7 counties (Taylor, Macon, Sumter, webster, Terrell, Randolph, & Stewart.  The membership is $200.00 and $25.00 each shoot you attend. We will hunt ever Saturday that the season is in and some Sundays and holidays. If you are interested call Ray 706 587-0481


----------



## formula1guy (Jul 7, 2020)

*Some additional Club Details:
 
Documented safety and membership benefits:*

Thanks for your interest in the South Georgia Dove Club. We are group of hunters with a common interest, the pursuit of the blazingly fast dove. We enjoy the friendship in the field and bringing kids out to the field with us to start their lifelong passion for the outdoors.

As a group we try to shoot every weekend that the season is open. Weather and birds permitting, that means both Saturday’s and Sunday’s. Time and schedules permitting, we have even been known to go out in the middle of the week.

Meeting times and meeting locations are available Fridays by calling - 706-321-5562

Benefits of Membership:
Cost $200 annual fee
Includes the cost of opening day shoot ($150 value)
All Shoots have a $25 per shoot per gun fee


Safety rules for the club. If you or your party do not abide by them you will be asked to leave the field and could forfeit access to additional shoots:
1. Ensure all guns are unloaded before leaving home or the field.
2. All autoloaders should be carried with the chamber open when outside of your shooting station.
3. Uncased double guns should always be broken when walking, or anytime when you are not in shooting position.
4. Remember, you are a guest on a farm that is someone’s livelihood, respect the property and equipment around you.
5. No drinking while shooting
6. Please pick up all of your shotgun hulls when you are done for the day.
7. Always use ear and eye protection and shoulder protection if needed.
8. What is the most important safety rule of all? Do not shoot low birds! There is never any excuse for taking a low-angle shot. Shooting low birds at angles less than 45 degrees puts other hunters that have accidentally wandered out of position, and farm animals at unnecessary risk. Make sure that there is sky visible below your barrels before you pull the trigger.


Please remember, we are guests of the farmers that support our club by allowing us access to their land.  Ray has spent a lifetime nurturing these relationships with the land owners in South Georgia.  Disrespecting the land, the property boundaries, the birds or your fellow hunters will not be tolerated.  We do everything we can to inform everyone in the field of proper hunting safety and WHERE we are allowed to shoot for the day.  If you have questions on property boundaries, ask Ray what is allowed for that day.  This does NOT mean adjacent property, crossing property lines, climbing fences, shooting across the road, etc.  Again, if you or your party do not abide by these requests from the land owners and practice common hunting etiquette, you will be asked to leave the field and could forfeit access to additional shoots.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jul 9, 2020)

@Raybo1 I'll give you a call tomorrow sometime.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 10, 2020)

Raybo1 said:


> We are now taking new members for the 20/21 Dove season. We had 17 hunts last year. We mainly hunt the southwest section of Georgia. We hunt mainly on harvested row crop fields. We have over 30k acres of fields to find the birds in 7 counties (Taylor, Macon, Sumter, webster, Terrell, Randolph, & Stewart.  The membership is $200.00 and $25.00 each shoot you attend. We will hunt ever Saturday that the season is in and some Sundays and holidays. If you are interested call Ray 706 587-0481


Ray and his "team" do their best to insure all who hunt with him have a safe hunt and have birds.  Have hunted with him several times over the past 5 years and while can not make sure you have doves fly over you Ray watches fields and chooses the best place to hunt each week.


----------



## Turkeytider (Jul 10, 2020)

groundhawg said:


> Ray and his "team" does their best to insure all who hunt with him have a safe hunt and have birds.  Have hunted with him several times over the past 5 years and while can not make sure you have doves fly over you Ray watches fields and chooses the best place to hunt each week.



Agree completely! Ray`s a good guy and does his best to give everybody who hunts with the club a good opportunity. That`s all you can ask IMO. You`re hunting wild birds that come and go.


----------



## peteylee64 (Jul 15, 2020)

Great talking to you Ray...looking forward to some dove hunting!!


----------



## jdgator (Jul 16, 2020)

What a fantastic deal! I am sure folks will have a great time with this.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice talking to you Ray I'm looking forward to the season.


----------



## Raybo1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Corn being cut last 2 weeks and birds are starting take to the fields. Got a few more openings in the club. My millet field is loaded with birds now hope they stay.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Sep 3, 2020)

“ Arright guys, this is the message for Saturday, September 5th.....”. Can’t wait!


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 3, 2020)

7dawg9 said:


> “ Arright guys, this is the message for Saturday, September 5th.....”. Can’t wait!



You and me both! Having said that, we`re going to feel like we`re about a mile from the sun! Bring water!


----------



## chrisn1818 (Sep 3, 2020)

What county’s do you guys shoot in? Just trying to figure out how far the drive would be.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Sep 4, 2020)

chrisn1818 said:


> What county’s do you guys shoot in? Just trying to figure out how far the drive would be.


We’ve shot as far north as Taylor County and south to Terrell County.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Sep 4, 2020)

7dawg9 said:


> We’ve shot as far north as Taylor County and south to Terrell County.


Taylor wouldn’t be so bad...Terrell is a haul!!! I love to hunt but bird hunting is my favorite. I have heard nothing but good things about y’all’s hunts. Does the club ever have any opportunity for someone to pay to attend a single shoot to meet some of the club members and see if it would be a good fit? I have twin 6 year olds that would be with me. Not shooting. They are more unofficial bird dogs for another year or 2.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Sep 4, 2020)

chrisn1818 said:


> Taylor wouldn’t be so bad...Terrell is a haul!!! I love to hunt but bird hunting is my favorite. I have heard nothing but good things about y’all’s hunts. Does the club ever have any opportunity for someone to pay to attend a single shoot to meet some of the club members and see if it would be a good fit? I have twin 6 year olds that would be with me. Not shooting. They are more unofficial bird dogs for another year or 2.


Tomorrow is members only, but their will be guest opportunities during the season.


----------



## breathe in (Sep 4, 2020)

this is my first year joining. Cant wait!

y'all know if there's a shoot Monday?


----------



## wcg2 (Sep 7, 2020)

How was it ?


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 7, 2020)

Opening day was a great shoot.....IF you were in the right place in an absolutely huge field. Location is everything in those large field shoots. I myself got to spend the afternoon watching other hunters have a great time.


----------



## wcg2 (Sep 19, 2020)

How have these hunts been going for the past 3 weekends .


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 20, 2020)

Alright guys this is the message for Saturday! I love that sound haha

Last weekend we shot a big corn field and the birds filtered in between rain. We needed more guns to cover the field but the weather kept alot of people at home. I killed 13 last Saturday sitting on the pivot and I took a buddy with me who killed 7 because he was shooting horribly, which is very unlike him. He's usually is the high man on the field. 

Opening day I had my 7 year old with me and he shot at some birds but didn't kill anything I never even picked up my gun. 

They shot yesterday but we played travel ball yesterday so I didn't go.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 21, 2020)

At these huge field shoots, location is absolutely everything IMO. There can be birds galore in one part of the field and next to nothing ( if that ) in another part. Sort of the luck of the draw, I guess. Have to be where they want to be, or in the flightline they use to get to where they want to be.


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 27, 2020)

The birds were there yesterday for sure. Right where Ray said for everybody to get is where they were. Idk how many birds fell yesterday but there was a pile of them.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 27, 2020)

SC Hunter said:


> The birds were there yesterday for sure. Right where Ray said for everybody to get is where they were. Idk how many birds fell yesterday but there was a pile of them.



Yep, I seem to always do one of two things. Either miss the best shoots altogether or end up in the wrong part of the field!


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 27, 2020)

Turkeytider said:


> Yep, I seem to always do one of two things. Either miss the best shoots altogether or end up in the wrong part of the field!


Which happened yesterday? As soon as I pull up to the field I start studying where I want to go. We need to meet up at a shoot one day and put a face with a name.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 28, 2020)

SC Hunter said:


> Which happened yesterday? As soon as I pull up to the field I start studying where I want to go. We need to meet up at a shoot one day and put a face with a name.



You bet! As far as this past weekend was concerned, I didn`t hunt. It`s a long drive from the Savannah area so I can`t make every weekend.


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 28, 2020)

Turkeytider said:


> You bet! As far as this past weekend was concerned, I didn`t hunt. It`s a long drive from the Savannah area so I can`t make every weekend.


That is a hike for sure! I live in Schley County so it's fairly local for me within an hour drive or so. Its easier to join a dove club than it is to plant a field like we used to do. 2 or 3 decent size fields gets expensive between a few friends. I'd rather just show up and shoot birds.


----------



## Turkeytider (Sep 29, 2020)

SC Hunter said:


> That is a hike for sure! I live in Schley County so it's fairly local for me within an hour drive or so. Its easier to join a dove club than it is to plant a field like we used to do. 2 or 3 decent size fields gets expensive between a few friends. I'd rather just show up and shoot birds.



We just don`t have the row crops over in this part of the state to attract and hold birds. Thank the Lord I don`t have to travel so far to hunt turkeys!


----------



## Raybo1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Well it's that time again. We are taking new members for the 2021-22 season. If you have any questions give Ray a call 706 587-0481


----------



## QuailJunkie (Jun 19, 2021)

Are you doing an opening day shoot only? Or does membership entail a season long shoot?


----------



## spring (Jun 20, 2021)

QuailJunkie said:


> Are you doing an opening day shoot only? Or does membership entail a season long shoot?



Loads of details in the posts above….


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 14, 2021)

QuailJunkie said:


> Are you doing an opening day shoot only? Or does membership entail a season long shoot?


Please take a look at the 1st two posts.  Last year's information but not much will have changed.  Or just give Ray a call.


----------



## Raybo1 (Jul 12, 2022)

It's time for the 2022/23 season membership. If you have any questions give Ray
706 587-0481 a call.


----------

